# 1774 Acres For Lease in South Houston County



## benr149 (Aug 27, 2016)

1,774 Acres for Lease in South Houston County, GA. Excellent road systems and mature timber with hardwood drains. Camp available with power onsite. Areas already cleaned for food plots. Club will be responsible for keeping roads mowed and cleaned. Campsite will be kept in good order. Dog hunting not permitted. Club may not have more than 25 members.

$12/ac plus insurance (.07/ac)

Contact Ben Rawls
478-357-2381

*******No calls after 7 pm*******


----------



## benr149 (Aug 27, 2016)

Tract is located of Highway 129 across from the Houston County Landfill. Also borders Wimberly Rd.


----------



## benr149 (Sep 2, 2016)

land has been leased


----------

